# Anyone able to record from their 811 to a panasonic DVR?



## montyhp (Jul 11, 2006)

I have the 811 and a panasonic DVR. Based on the panasonic manual, I visited the website for TV Guide on Screen and found that the 811 was not supported. Yesterday I went back to the website and found the 811 is now supported for TVGOS. What the website and manual say is that I should be able to set a show to record on my 811 and a record signal should be sent to the DVR 5 minutes before the program begins.

Anyone have any luck with this?

Montyhp


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

I've used a HTPC to PVR off an 811. I have seen other Panasonic DVD-R threads, but AFAIK you will have to set a timer on the 811 and Panny PVR unit.


----------



## montyhp (Jul 11, 2006)

Jason Nipp said:


> I've used a HTPC to PVR off an 811. I have seen other Panasonic DVD-R threads, but AFAIK you will have to set a timer on the 811 and Panny PVR unit.


I am hoping that I am interpreting the manual and website correctly. It says if you put the 811 input into IN3 on the back of the DVR, the signal is sent that controls the DVR. My family would be able to set up recordings rather than asking me to do it for them all the time.

Montyhp


----------



## montyhp (Jul 11, 2006)

The issue here is the manual for my Panasonic DVR says that it shoud be able to be controlled by a dish network satellite receiver by a signal through the "IN3" input. If I set my satellite receiver to record through the program guide, the receiver shoud send a signal to the DVR 5 minutes before the start of the recording and the DVR shoud record the show.

I have discussed with both panasonic and Dish Network. Dish Network told me that this is a known issue and they should be pushing a software fix before long.

Montyhp


----------



## YellowJacket (Apr 8, 2005)

montyhp said:


> The issue here is the manual for my Panasonic DVR says that it shoud be able to be controlled by a dish network satellite receiver by a signal through the "IN3" input. If I set my satellite receiver to record through the program guide, the receiver shoud send a signal to the DVR 5 minutes before the start of the recording and the DVR shoud record the show.
> 
> I have discussed with both panasonic and Dish Network. Dish Network told me that this is a known issue and they should be pushing a software fix before long.
> 
> Montyhp


I have a Panasonic DMR-75 DVR/DVD/VHS Recorder that my 811 is connected to and I just setup "Auto/EXT" timers on my 811 and the Panasonic automatically records them.


----------

